# Been Working on my Presentation Game



## Alpha Suerte (Jan 15, 2019)

Fatty



__ Alpha Suerte
__ Dec 29, 2018












I made this back on Christmas morning at the request of my son. I was a bit proud of the overall look of this one after finishing it off under the broiler while crisping the sides with a propane torch.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 15, 2019)

Looks delicious, bet it was too.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 15, 2019)

Alpha Suerte said:


> Fatty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! that looks great. What is behind the beautiful bacon. Curious minds want to know!


----------



## Alpha Suerte (Jan 15, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> OMG! that looks great. What is behind the beautiful bacon. Curious minds want to know!


Thanks. I put down a layer of jalapeno cream cheese, crispy hash browns, salsa verde, cheddar cheese, and then roll it up. It sounds like a total mess, but it's delicious. I'd branch out with more traditional breakfast options, but I'm allergic to eggs (it's a curse).


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 15, 2019)

Great looking fatty filling sounds awesome.

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 15, 2019)

Alpha Suerte said:


> Thanks. I put down a layer of jalapeno cream cheese, crispy hash browns, salsa verde, cheddar cheese, and then roll it up. It sounds like a total mess, but it's delicious. I'd branch out with more traditional breakfast options, but I'm allergic to eggs (it's a curse).


That sounds tasty. Gonna give it a shot!. There seems to be many ways to stuff one of these. Gonna try one with Jimmy Dean "HOT" Sausage as the main layer. I'll research and decide on the other layers. Take care and HAPPY SMOKING!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 15, 2019)

Alpha Suerte Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Alpha Suerte (Jan 15, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Alpha Suerte Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Warren


Thanks for the compliments! I would have just said "thanks" in the first place, but I wasn't sure if saying 'thanks' to every compliment was looked down upon for cluttering the post.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 15, 2019)

It's just something I do when I receive a like showing my gratitude. Not worried about loading the post.

Warren


----------

